# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Hongo Trichoderma tiene importantes aplicaciones en la agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

Trichoderma es un género fúngico presente en casi todos los suelos y que, además de ser capaz de colonizar rápidamente las raíces de las plantas, ataca, parasita y se puede alimentar de otros hongos. Trichoderma destaca por sus variadas habilidades, que le han llevado a desarrollar numerosos mecanismos para atacar otros hongos, al tiempo que puede mejorar el crecimiento de algunas plantas.  
Estas peculiaridades llamaron la atención de Santiago Gutiérrez Martín, profesor del Área de Microbiología de la ULE, que impulsó en el 2002 la puesta en marcha de un grupo de investigación en el Campus de Ponferrada, que con el paso de los años se ha convertido en una referencia en el desarrollo de técnicas moleculares para el estudio de la interacción que se establece a tres bandas, entre Trichoderma, planta y patógeno.  
Algunas cepas, -explica Gutiérrez Martín-, se usan como agentes de control biológico porque tienen la capacidad de antagonizar, parasitar e incluso matar otros hongos. Esta capacidad puede ser valiosa cuando se trata de hongos patógenos, y también ocasionar problemas, cosa que ocurre por ejemplo con los cultivos de champiñón, en donde es el principal motivo de contaminación y pérdidas de cosechas.  
Lo interesante es que hay cepas que han mostrado tener efectos directos sobre las plantas, incrementando el desarrollo de raíces, el crecimiento de la parte aérea, la captación de nutrientes, el uso eficiente de fertilizantes, la germinación de semillas y la respuesta de defensa de la planta frente a patógenos y estreses ambientales.  
Estas habilidades hacen posible su uso en agricultura, explica Rosa Elena Cardoza, como inoculantes o agentes fortificantes de estreses ambientales y contra patógenos.   *Aliado frente a patógenos*  
La evolución que ha experimentado este hongo le permite interaccionar con las plantas de forma que no es reconocido por ellas como un enemigo. Gutiérrez Martín apunta que las cepas que son empleadas como agentes de control biológico producen una gran variedad de compuestos o metabolitos, entre ellos los terpenos, que son muy relevantes por su diversidad y sus importantes actividades biológicas.  
A lo largo de los años, el grupo de investigación del Campus de Ponferrada se ha especializado en el estudio de la síntesis de terpenos. Algunos, como es el caso del harzianum A, producido por Trichoderma arundinaceum, ha demostrado tener capacidad para antagonizar el crecimiento de hongos que son patógenos para las plantas. También se ha trabajado con otro terpeno denominado ergosterol, que induce la respuesta defensiva y condiciona el nivel de réplica de las plantas frente a distintos estreses ambientales.  
El trabajo desarrollado ha caracterizado los genes que son importantes para la producción de estos compuestos, así como su participación en los mecanismos de defensa de la planta cuando es atacada por otros hongos patógenos, y por ello ha merecido la atención de prestigiosas revistas internacionales, que lo han dado a conocer.   *Fuente: dicyt.com | En Agriculturers.com*Temas similares: hongo de pino Artículo: ¿La agricultura tiene la culpa de la desigualdad de género? Aplicaciones para ser un buen agricultor Aplicaciones biotecnológicas para el cultivo de arándanos Equipos para aplicaciones agricolas

----------

